# Gateway GT4010 w/ KTBC51G mobo



## Xman01 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi all, 

I stumbled across this forum in search of an answer to my problem...I was recently given a Gateway GT4010. The problem is that it will not boot up all the time. The previous owner gave this pc to me because of this problem. I removed the 200G HDD from it and place a spare 40G i had that was formatted clean. The Problem....when I 1st got it home I removed the HDD and placed it in my main PC. The HDD booted as a slave drive so that ruled out the HDD being bad. I then put the 40G HDD in and booted it up. It started its normal boot up and gave the normal splash screen and bios/cmos run down ie HDD size and size of ram installed. I then got the error disk not intialized...normal because the HDD was clean w/ no OS installed. Shut the unit down like normal and rebooted during power up installed XP disk in DVD drive. Watched the LEDS for indication of boot process. HDD LED flickered and DVD LED flickered. Noticed no blue power LED this time....system stopped after DVD LED went out...had nothing happening except front case fan running. No monitor display or nothing...noticed num lock LED lit. Pushed num lock key and nothing happpened...shut down using power button. unplugged and let sit for 30 sec. plugged back up and PC started up automatically with out me touching anything...done this 3 times the same way and got the same results..PC started automatically..removed the battery to set the cmos to default factory settings but had no change...I saw an article early posted last month with the same mobo saying it was solved but could not find what solved it...

PC Specs FIC KTBC51G mobo w/ Athlon 64 3500+ cpu 2.2Ghz 2000FSB 1G of DDR 333/400 (PC3200) 512x2 40G IDE HDD integrated GeForce 6100 onboard graphics...daul layer DVD burner...any help would be great.

P.S. sorry for the long post..


----------



## solman (Aug 17, 2005)

Your Power supply specs? Is the PSU original? How old is the PSU?


----------



## Xman01 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: (SOLVED SORTA)Gateway GT4010 w/ KTBC51G mobo*

Thanks for the help but after doing some more research on this particular board I found out that it has had issues from its time of production...seems even if I was to change out the mobo with in a year would have the same problem...it seems the bios has problem with supporting the board and over time it just stops working....i decided to purchase another mobo that supports the cpu and memory...thanks again....


----------



## LH626 (May 1, 2008)

Reading your thread here and I had asked about one of these particular machines in another but here's my problem. After a power surge, the MBA and partition table were knocked out on the drive so no OS was detected upon boot. Fixed the drive and bought an additional drive as the new main system drive. The new drive is a Caviar SATA 250GB unit and I used the recovery disk to bring it up. Once it was completely setup I used a boot cd dsikcopy program to copy contents of new drive to old drive and disconnected it for use as an emergency boot unit in case it was needed later. Once the computer went back to its owner who plugged everything back in and booted it the first time, it reached pre logon screen and hung. Additional boot tries were unsuccessful and then the darned thing stopped booting. I went to the location, found that there was something odd. No power on, no fans but the ethernet led's were lit and flickering occasionally as they do when hooked up to the net. Strangely enough, 5 volts was active but the systems 12 volts was not getting through the board. I thought this to be a power supply issue and bought another but the same thing occurred. I think this board is effed up and am getting something completely different. In all the years I have been working and building these machines, this is the first time I've come across this kind of problem.


----------



## jat1972 (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm having the same issue as XMAN01. PC powers up, but no blue LED and it just stays running with the fan on and never goes into loading up the system. What is a cheap fix, or should I scrap the PC and save the HD and move on.


----------



## LH626 (May 1, 2008)

I ended up buying a replacement board as it is unique in build and the case would have to go with the old board (pci slots and i/o ports reversed) but within a matter of a few weeks the new board started having booting issues too. A $175 dollar board too! I ate it and use it as a test bed for processors and other things since it only effs up occasionally but I won't buy and sell another one of these things again. What a hunk of junk. My advice,... strip your machine of usable parts and get a better board. You can find ones these days for a lot less than a replacement one of these minus the headaches as well. Good luck.


----------

